

Google Self-Driving Car Project: Fodder For Florida Senate Attack Ad - kloncks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUuBXCEWOhc&feature=player_embedded

======
bartonfink
For what it's worth, the target of this ad won his election. I'd like to think
that an attack ad this stupid had something to do with that...

[http://www.tampabay.com/news/brandes-wins-state-senate-
distr...](http://www.tampabay.com/news/brandes-wins-state-senate-
district-22-race/1245816)

